
It's normal–but horribly foolish–to hate Microsoft Word - jseliger
http://www.slate.com/blogs/normal/2016/10/11/microsoft_word_s_haters_have_it_all_wrong.html
======
bediger4000
This is just an opinion piece. The author doesn't say so explicitly, but seems
to have never used another word processor or even another text editor, aside
from the occasional "online HTML editor" from blogs or comment sections:
_Perhaps the one that had served me all through high school and college wasn’t
going to cut it in the professional world, ..._

It's just plain parochial to say that "Word" is the end all and be all if you
haven't even used anything else. But I guess this is the kind of sub-moronic
viewpoint that drives corporations to locking down Windows desktops: if you
can't imagine anyone doing anything other than creating "Word" documents, or
"Excel" spreadsheets, then all your "knowledge workers" are going to do is
create .docx and .xlsx files. Justify it with dumbass, narrow minded rants
like this, and say "Word" is a "best practice" all you want. If your company
just does what every other company is doing, all those corporations are
mediocre.

